# new deer rifle



## michaud (Jan 23, 2005)

hello all,
I am looking into buying a new rifle and was looking at the winchester model 94 ranger 30-30. I like this gun because it is small and is cheap:2cents: . I was wondering if this is a good gun and if it would be easy to put a scope on it.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

This has got to be the most popular 1st deer rifle.. I love a lever.. but would I recommend one for deer hunting.. sorry. Yes, you can mount a scope on a Ranger in the normal position, above the chamber. My first 2 deer rifles were levers.. a winchester (didn't like the top eject which forces you to put a side mount scope on or barrel mount a long eye relief pistol scope and a Marlin 336C with side eject, both in 30-30) If you want reasonable price.. look at some used bolt actions or a new Savage, look into something other than a 30-30. I sure like the looks of the Ranger too, and sometimes I think I need one. I was thinking for deer hunting if my shots would be closer than 50 yds (o.k. 75) or in the woods where the deer here tend to come right by you it would be good.. (that's where I carry my handgun) but it's not my style of hunting.. give me a big caliber, a loooong shot, and a good bolt action rifle. If you get a ranger, slap a low power scope on it with a wide field of view, and have fun.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My 2 cents. The Win 94 lever is indeed a very and effective deer rifle, just as you buy it off the shelf. It is a little cheaper than the Marlin 336 in 30-30, from what I've seen, about $10. If you are determined to put on a scope mount, and this is fine if it is your choice, I'd go with the Marlin which is a little better rifle, easier to mount a scope and in all other aspects handles, etc just like the Win. My experience is you can't find any worthy bolt action under $300 for deer hunting unless you go to some really beat up or strange thing, like my Generic Savage 340 in 30-30. (It isn't any easier to scope than the Win 94.  ) Or you could go to some really off the wall options, an old Mauser 98 in 8X57, Mosin-Nagant, etc (old military rifles.) Viable options, by the way. So, if you want anything new (or almost) in something like a "normal" format, go with what you are looking at and be happy with it. (There will always be someone who won't agree. It's not their choice, only their opinion.) Have fun.


----------



## michaud (Jan 23, 2005)

some say the win. 94 is a very unsafe gun that involves something with the safety. do u know anything about this?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I don't know anything about that. I assume it is very similar in function to an old winchester pump I USED to have (yes, I'm kicking myself for letting it get away). If you are going to carry a round chambered, you have to be very aware of the hammer. It could get snagged and cock without your knowledge. The good part is that you can lower the hammer without letting the gun fire. This requires great care not to have an accident. As I implied, I prefer the Marlin, but can't fault the Winchester. If anyone else wants to do so, go ahead.


----------

